# Bad Stickers -> Good Stickers -> Better Recognition?



## IamWEB (Oct 27, 2011)

LOOK AT THE WORN STICKERS:



Spoiler











_Notice how symmetrically worn the stickers are (especially on green).
_
:fp <- Just an eye shield.

I know some of you are cringing (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvAES6Y9Kfw), but up until that missing green sticker's last pieces peeled away, I was okay using this cube. I didn't feel like my recognition was bad while speedsolving (~12.xx seconds) on this GuHong, so I didn't want to change the stickers until then.
But do you think that if I (or anyone else) can recognize well enough on a cube like this, recognition will improve?

-Does anyone else have a similar experience to share?
-It could be similar to getting fast on a bad cube, but of course you will need to move on to a great cube at some point for better performance.

More personally, if you care to influence my decision:


Spoiler



- Replace that one green sticker (I'M FINE with the rest of them) now.
or
"Dude. Replace all of the stickers NOW. They're cheap lol..."



I hope this thread doesn't suck. Maybe it belongs in General Puzzle discussion?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 27, 2011)

My Guhong's stickers were EXTREMELY worn out at a point, even worse than those in the image above. Some of them were pretty much non-existent (until one DID fall off, and I replaced all of them). 

I have noticed no improvement or worsening of my recognition, at all.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 27, 2011)

Change them now, to bright set.

Then, the first solve will feel really cool/odd, in a good way. It's kinda like the sensation of doing lots of 7x7, then solving a 3x3 right after.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 27, 2011)

Bright set is what goes on, so actually I will have to change the whole set (or just side ). Thinkaheadfail on my part.
Solving on brand new stickers is a cool feeling.

@Phlippieskezer: Well then at very least, you (we) can recognize on bad stickers.


----------



## aronpm (Oct 27, 2011)

Urgh that is disgusting


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 27, 2011)

How do people get their cubes to look like this? I've regularly used one of mine for over a year and I have very few _tiny_ chips on the edges of maybe ~3 stickers.

I don't think it really affects recognition that much as long as there is enough of a sticker there to distinguish the color, but it would bug the crap out of me. I suggest replacing them all.


----------



## Escher (Oct 27, 2011)

My zhanchi was getting near this point with the standard Dayan set.

Resticker with Cubesmith bright set -> sub 8 average next day.

Though correlation =/= causation, you can guess it had some effect...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you do end up changing the stickers, your recongition will be slower. You wouldn't be used to non-attacked stickers.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 27, 2011)

when changing stickers, your recognition will be worse until you get used to them, then it will get better(personal experience).


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow those stickers are almost as bad as mine were:






I restickered mine and noticed that recognition was much easier after a few solves of getting used to it.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 27, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> How do people get their cubes to look like this? I've regularly used one of mine for over a year and I have very few _tiny_ chips on the edges of maybe ~3 stickers.


 
Over 7 months of use from a fairly rough cuber I guess. The DaYan logo wore off the center white piece in July o.o
Congrats of sticker-friendly cubing.


----------



## ianography (Oct 27, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Wow those stickers are almost as bad as mine were:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*cringe*

By all means, _replace your freaking stickers._ I love the feel of new stickers...


----------



## aronpm (Oct 27, 2011)

I had to replace my stickers when they were like this:


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 27, 2011)

I fear cubing at full speed because it would harm new stickers...

Happy Birthday Anthony!


----------



## Skullush (Oct 27, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I had to replace my stickers when they were like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



How long have those stickers been used? My cube is like that and I've had it and heavily used it for only 2-3 months. Replacing stickers that often seems like a pain to me.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Personally, if there was one chip on any sticker I would be all Go go go on putting new stickers on. Well then again, for me, I have a friend that likes to take stickers off and another one that likes to sticker (Also another one that likes to clean cubes). So it's not that much of a hassle.

About the recognition thing. I don't think it would affect your recognition very much since you are slowly getting used to the stickers chipping away. But if you went from a freshly stickered cube to that mess then your recognition would be off.

When you put new stickers on, the recognition will be more difficult because your going from the "Mess" to "Fun", which you are not used to.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it at least helps your recognition slightly by having good stickers, but even if it doesn't, it will surely make you feel a whole lot better while cubing.

Just change the damn stickers.

The Dayan stickers tend to chip pretty quickly, while for Cubesmith stickers, they tend to chip during the early stages but they don't really get any worse than that. Been using it on my LingYun heavily for more than a year and it's still decent (something like Aron's pic I guess).


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Oct 27, 2011)

I hate bad stickers. I always replace my sticker every time it is damaged. 
I cut my fingernails regularly because it always damage my stickers.
I want my cube to be always looks neat.
All of my main cubes are white so every week I clean them to remove dirts around the stickers and in all corners of each piece. 
But it doesn't affect my recognition at all

please put the pictures in a spoiler tag.  lol


----------



## MostEd (Oct 27, 2011)

Firstly i keep/transport/use my cubes carefully not to rip/chip/damage stickers. ive replaced them once, because i wanted fluorescent set.

and before they kinda chipped a little, nothing major over 3-4 month.
im still not really used to the new set since not all of my cubes are fluorescent, but it does look nicer, and feel a lot better to solve.

really replace them all, NOW!


----------



## aronpm (Oct 27, 2011)

Skullush said:


> How long have those stickers been used? My cube is like that and I've had it and heavily used it for only 2-3 months. Replacing stickers that often seems like a pain to me.


 
I replaced the stickers after that picture which was taken 5 weeks ago, and I replaced them again yesterday (although that's partially because I accidentally peeled off a sticker, but they were like the picture)


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 27, 2011)

This is why I love my colored Guhong  I've been using it for months now.


But I've got a comp coming up so yesterday evening I switched to a stickered version: even with perfect stickers my recognition is all **** up


----------



## Carrot (Oct 27, 2011)

Wouw first looks almost the same as my first cube after 1½ years of usage  how can you guys live with such bad stickers?


----------



## Godmil (Oct 27, 2011)

I never notice a (greater than normal) problem with recognition when my stickers get really chipped, but when I replace them it suddenly seems so much easier. I also use bigger stickers for the same reason.


----------



## riffz (Oct 28, 2011)

I used an F-II as my main cube for over a year and it only got as bad as the pic aron posted. I used the full size cubesmith stickers on it too. I really don't understand how you can even manage to wear stickers down that much.

As for the actual thread topic, I felt like my recognition improved a little when I replaced the Dayan stickers that came on my Zhanchi with Cubesmith ones. I've never tried a bright set before but Rowan's post makes me want to now.


----------



## Forte (Oct 28, 2011)

Restickering is effort ):
But whenever I do, I always clip my nails after so they don't chip lol


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 29, 2011)

Spoiler
















Putting on new stickers, even though they're bright, hasn't hurt my lookahead... though it helps to have other cubes w/ bright stickers that aren't so chipped (F-II, A-V, Old A...). 
I can't really tell (yet?) if my look-ahead is actually any better; I just need to get used to it feeling like a new cube.

_And that's that._


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Oct 30, 2011)

Does anyone notice that the green stickers seem to wear away that bit quicker than the other colours?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 30, 2011)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> Does anyone notice that the green stickers seem to wear away that bit quicker than the other colours?


 
Nope. 

My blues were the first to wear away for me...


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 30, 2011)

If that happens to be true, it could be do to scrambling with green on front (white on top)... maybe.


----------



## cubernya (Oct 30, 2011)

It's always green that comes off first on mine. I doubt it's cause of scrambling orientation, since blue is very close to green.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 30, 2011)

my yellow and green always come out the worst. My blue, orange and white are always perfect.


----------



## Broom (Oct 30, 2011)

The first cube I every had was an original Rubik's Brand, and after just a few months of constant solving, the plastic covering on the stickers had been rubbed off. Haha, I remember trying to draw on the worn stickers with Sharpie, Crayon, everything, and they all wore off. I even replaced them with little star stickers (before I got legitimate replacements) and wore the color off of those. Good memories  A worn cube is a loved cube.


----------



## 4. (Oct 30, 2011)

I actually kinda like chipped stickers. Brand new ones feel too perfect. It's like living in an IKEA display room, everything looks really nice but somehow it doesn't feel right.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 31, 2011)

At US Nats '09, I had terrible stickers. They were C4U stickers with the film covers, and the covers had almost completely peeled off after only about two months, and the stickers were square; it's just that the colours were chipping. No, not fading. Chipping.
No recognition problems whatsoever.
The F-II I've been using is just fine. Stickers are whole, for the most part. A few minor chips.
Personal preference is key here, methinks. @WEB: With the set you had, I would've restickered just as that green sticker came off. It's no huge deal, really.


----------



## Edward (Oct 31, 2011)

Quite frankly I friggin' LOVE when my stickers get that worn look, and can't wait for it to happen to my cubes. (My nails are so short, it rarely happens though)


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 5, 2011)

And that's why I have a stickerless Zhanchi.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 5, 2011)

Cuberty said:


> And that's why I have a stickerless Zhanchi.


 
FYI, it's illegal in competition (in case you didn't know). 
Stickerless cubes are cool, though.


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 6, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> FYI, it's illegal in competition (in case you didn't know).
> Stickerless cubes are cool, though.


 
Yeah, I break under pressure (broke a finger in comp once because of frustration) and I suck anyway.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 6, 2011)

You BROKE a finger!?


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, my finger got stuck when it popped and I threw it.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

On topic : I'll come back to this thread when I resticker my ZhanChi on New Year's Day.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm agreeing with most of the people above me to use bright set of stickers


----------



## Florian (Dec 6, 2011)

I recognised a big difference between Normal and half-bright stickers.


----------

